# Cervelo refuses home race



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

http://www.canadiancyclist.com/dailynews.php?id=19827

Seems to me that a "Canadian" company sponsoring a major team would kill for the chance to race on home roads. Especially when said team has a premier Canadian cyclist on it's team. Not so much, I guess. One more reason for me to hate/loath cervelo.
Boo on you and your joke of a bike brand.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

mtbbmet said:


> http://www.canadiancyclist.com/dailynews.php?id=19827
> 
> Seems to me that a "Canadian" company sponsoring a major team would kill for the chance to race on home roads. Especially when said team has a premier Canadian cyclist on it's team. Not so much, I guess. One more reason for me to hate/loath cervelo.
> Boo on you and your joke of a bike brand.



Are you Canadian? Is there a lot of dislike for Cervelo in Canada? I am very happy with mine so far...


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> http://www.canadiancyclist.com/dailynews.php?id=19827
> 
> Seems to me that a "Canadian" company sponsoring a major team would kill for the chance to race on home roads. Especially when said team has a premier Canadian cyclist on it's team. Not so much, I guess. One more reason for me to hate/loath cervelo.
> Boo on you and your joke of a bike brand.


I guess you missed this part
_They offered to cover all expenses except airfare (as they will for all Pro Continental teams), *but could make a special exception for Cervelo*._

CTT is a pro-continental team registered in *Switzerland*.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> Are you Canadian? Is there a lot of dislike for Cervelo in Canada? I am very happy with mine so far...


I am, in fact I'm in Montreal and will go to see this race. Cervelo isn't disliked, at least in my parts, but not as numerous as Specialized or Trek, since Cervelos are sold in far fewer LBS's then the aforementioned brands.
In fact it's even less popular than local brands, such as DeVinci, Guru and Marinoni.

P.S. I'm also happy with my CSC branded R3.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

MG537 said:


> I guess you missed this part
> _They offered to cover all expenses except airfare (as they will for all Pro Continental teams), *but could make a special exception for Cervelo*._
> 
> CTT is a pro-continental team registered in *Switzerland*.


I'm very much aware of where the team is registered, but the title sponsor is a self-proclaimed Canadian company that builds all their frames in China and runs it's buisness out of Switzerland.
Yes I am Canadian, and yes they are hated round here (in my neck of the woods anyway). Cheap, over-priced, under-engineered garbage IMO. You may love yours, but personally I would not ride one if it was free. Actually, they would have to pay me quite a bit to ride one to compensate for everyone I know making fun of me.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

mtbbmet said:


> I'm very much aware of where the team is registered, but the title sponsor is a self-proclaimed Canadian company that builds all their frames in China and runs it's buisness out of Switzerland.
> Yes I am Canadian, and yes they are hated round here (in my neck of the woods anyway). Cheap, over-priced, under-engineered garbage IMO. You may love yours, but personally I would not ride one if it was free. Actually, they would have to pay me quite a bit to ride one to compensate for everyone I know making fun of me.


there you go, why would they ever bother to show up?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I think it was more a question of how Cervelo bikes would fare if they collided with a wayward moose that got on the route. Test data shows not so good. Survival in a crash with a polar bear, yes. Moose, no. And given that it is Canada, there's a high likelihood that that would happen.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

mtbbmet said:


> . Actually, they would have to pay me quite a bit to ride one to compensate for everyone I know making fun of me.


Yeah right


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

mtbbmet said:


> I'm very much aware of where the team is registered, but the title sponsor is a self-proclaimed Canadian company that builds all their frames in China and runs it's buisness out of Switzerland.
> Yes I am Canadian, and yes they are hated round here (in my neck of the woods anyway). Cheap, over-priced, under-engineered garbage IMO. You may love yours, but personally I would not ride one if it was free. Actually, they would have to pay me quite a bit to ride one to compensate for everyone I know making fun of me.


Really? Compared to what exactly? Somehow I doubt that you would pass on a free high end Cervelo...


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

since I can't think of more than 3 or 4 canadian cyclist' that are even noteworthy in the entire history of cycling, I think Cervelo will survive.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> I think it was more a question of how Cervelo bikes would fare if they collided with a wayward moose that got on the route. Test data shows not so good. Survival in a crash with a polar bear, yes. Moose, no. And given that it is Canada, there's a high likelihood that that would happen.


What odds would you put on a collision with a Canada goose?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

cruso414 said:


> since I can't think of more than 3 or 4 canadian cyclist' that are even noteworthy in the entire history of cycling, I think Cervelo will survive.


And I can only think of 8 American cyclist of note, and 5 of those are currently caught up in a doping investigation. My issue has nothing to do with the quality of Canadian cyclists. It is a "Canadian" company snubbing a Canadian Pro-Tour race in a province that is cycling rich. Rich enough to have hosted worlds, mulitple world cups, been a legitimate contender to host a tour stage, and now will host multiple Pro Tour races(by the way, how did America's pro tour races go this year?). It is easliy the most cycling rich area in North America, but Cervelo feels it does not fit in with where the want to focus their marketing. This is the equivalent of TRS or HTC-Columbia snubbing the Tour of California.

And yes, I would absolutely pass on a free Cervelo. I'll stick with what I have. But that's just me, you may love yours. I think they are boring and common.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

empty_set said:


> What odds would you put on a collision with a Canada goose?


Laden or unladen?


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

mtbbmet said:


> And I can only think of 8 American cyclist of note, and 5 of those are currently caught up in a doping investigation. My issue has nothing to do with the quality of Canadian cyclists. It is a "Canadian" company snubbing a Canadian Pro-Tour race in a province that is cycling rich. Rich enough to have hosted worlds, mulitple world cups, been a legitimate contender to host a tour stage, and now will host multiple Pro Tour races(by the way, how did America's pro tour races go this year?). It is easliy the most cycling rich area in North America, but Cervelo feels it does not fit in with where the want to focus their marketing. This is the equivalent of TRS or HTC-Columbia snubbing the Tour of California.
> 
> And yes, I would absolutely pass on a free Cervelo. I'll stick with what I have. But that's just me, you may love yours. I think they are boring and common.


But you see, the problem is that you don't have all the facts. Just a bias. Nobody but the parties involved know the logistics, budgets, commitments, etc. that lead to the decline to participate. It's obvious from your posts that you already dislike Cervelo so any apparent "misstep" on their part is going to incur your wrath. But you don't buy their product anyway so you know. That's the thing about fickle humans. We form likes and dislikes on whims based on nothing more than whether or not a guy has a unibrow.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

bmxhacksaw said:


> But you see, the problem is that you don't have all the facts. Just a bias.


It's true, I do have a bias, and I don't have all the facts. But if we were all to wait till we had all the facts before posting crap on the intertubes this forum would be dead. These forums are nothing without assumptions, speculation, rumour, and opinions based on half the information.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

mtbbmet said:


> It's true, I do have a bias, and I don't have all the facts. But if we were all to wait till we had all the facts before posting crap on the intertubes this forum would be dead. These forums are nothing without assumptions, speculation, rumour, and opinions based on half the information.


That don't confront me, long as I get my money next Friday.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

mtbbmet said:



> It's true, I do have a bias, and I don't have all the facts. But if we were all to wait till we had all the facts before posting crap on the intertubes this forum would be dead. These forums are nothing without assumptions, speculation, rumour, and opinions based on half the information.



So...we can assume that you hate Cervelo based on speculation rooted in rumors and opinions based on half of the information?

Nice! We get it now. What are you riding that is so much nicer than say an S3? I am assuming that you have owned an S3 and very much disliked it. Why?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

empty_set said:


> What odds would you put on a collision with a Canada goose?


All the Canadian geese are down here in California. They come down and never go back. Who can blame them? So while I nearly collide with one at least once a week, your chance of hitting one in Canada is practically zero.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

cruso414 said:


> since I can't think of more than 3 or 4 canadian cyclist' that are even noteworthy in the entire history of cycling, I think Cervelo will survive.


You can only think of 3 or 4 canadian cyclists of note? I can think of three current canadians off the top of my head and I'm not canadian or care about canadian cycling.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

kbiker3111 said:


> You can only think of 3 or 4 canadian cyclists of note? I can think of three current canadians off the top of my head and I'm not canadian or care about canadian cycling.



Cruso414 can think of one MORE than you. What is your point?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

rydbyk said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> So...we can assume that you hate Cervelo based on speculation rooted in rumors and opinions based on half of the information?
> ...


First of all, I work in a shop. Have done for 10 years. The local Cervelo dealer is a bit of a hack mechanic so quite a few people who buy from him bring their bikes to us to be built or serviced. I have seen many, and I know the common problems with them. Secondly I have riden a Soloist, a Solist Carbon, a P2, a P3, an RS and an R3. Have I spent more than 15 minutes on any of them? Nope. But I have not spent more than 15 minutes on an Extreme Power either, but it was enough to know that I like it more than any Cervelo. The key word in that last sentence was "I". I find them to ride harsh, and I also find them to be not stiff in comparison to other $5k framesets. I think their paint schemes are boring, to say the least. Also their internal cable routing could use some serious work to reduce drag. But so could Wilier's.
Tell you what. Go ride an EPS, a Cento SL, an Ulteam, and a Helium. All frames in the same price range and come and tell me that you think your Cervelo is better. You may like it more, you may not. But then you would at least know what else is on the market and how they compare to what you have. I'm in no way saying your bike is stupid, or that you are stupid to buy it. But I would not own one.
And I have a CX-1 (cheap Taiwanese crap) as my primary race bike, and yes I do think it is substantially better than any Cervelo.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Laden or unladen?


Yes...


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

mtbbmet said:


> First of all, I work in a shop. Have done for 10 years. The local Cervelo dealer is a bit of a hack mechanic so quite a few people who buy from him bring their bikes to us to be built or serviced. I have seen many, and I know the common problems with them. Secondly I have riden a Soloist, a Solist Carbon, a P2, a P3, an RS and an R3. Have I spent more than 15 minutes on any of them? Nope. But I have not spent more than 15 minutes on an Extreme Power either, but it was enough to know that I like it more than any Cervelo. The key word in that last sentence was "I". I find them to ride harsh, and I also find them to be not stiff in comparison to other $5k framesets. I think their paint schemes are boring, to say the least. Also their internal cable routing could use some serious work to reduce drag. But so could Wilier's.
> Tell you what. Go ride an EPS, a Cento SL, an Ulteam, and a Helium. All frames in the same price range and come and tell me that you think your Cervelo is better. You may like it more, you may not. But then you would at least know what else is on the market and how they compare to what you have. I'm in no way saying your bike is stupid, or that you are stupid to buy it. But I would not own one.
> And I have a CX-1 (cheap Taiwanese crap) as my primary race bike, and yes I do think it is substantially better than any Cervelo.


I am currently on an RS and love it. Plush and fairly stiff....not perfect in either. What is on the market that you have ridden that is built with the similar concept in mind as the RS and in the same price range, yet better?


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

mtbbmet said:


> http://www.canadiancyclist.com/dailynews.php?id=19827
> 
> Seems to me that a "Canadian" company sponsoring a major team would kill for the chance to race on home roads.


You realize team sponsorship and team management are two entirely separate responsibilities don't you?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> Cruso414 can think of one MORE than you. What is your point?


My point is that canada has, and has always had, a really great cycling program, especially given their population (roughly equivalent to texas). 

Svein Tuft, Michael Barry and Ryder Hesjasfdah all are cyclists of note. They also have some pretty decent women. Their mountain bikers are some of the best of the world. Historically they've always been pretty good too (Bauer, Sydor).


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

kbiker3111 said:


> My point is that canada has, and has always had, a really great cycling program, especially given their population (roughly equivalent to texas).
> 
> Svein Tuft, Michael Barry and Ryder Hesjasfdah all are cyclists of note. They also have some pretty decent women. Their mountain bikers are some of the best of the world. Historically they've always been pretty good too (Bauer, Sydor).


Steida
Fraser
Premont
Prendel
Kabush
Green
Harnett
Munzner
I could go on, but there really is not too much more. We do ok given how small of numbers we have to work with.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

MG537 said:


> I am, in fact I'm in Montreal and will go to see this race. Cervelo isn't disliked, at least in my parts, but not as numerous as Specialized or Trek, since Cervelos are sold in far fewer LBS's then the aforementioned brands.
> In fact it's even less popular than local brands, such as DeVinci, Guru and Marinoni.
> 
> P.S. I'm also happy with my CSC branded R3.


To throw in my biased 2 cents (that aren't worth 1):

BLEEAAAAARGH DEVINCI.

Man, some people get way too wound up about pro bike racing. Also, Quebecois bike racing hasn't done too well the last few years. Le Tour de L'Abitibi was practically all-American this year.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sastre wins the TdF then starts riding on a Cervelo and he can't keep up. What more proof does anyone need? 
Cervelos are slow and should only be used as shopping bikes.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

albert owen said:


> Sastre wins the TdF then starts riding on a Cervelo and he can't keep up. What more proof does anyone need?
> Cervelos are slow and should only be used as shopping bikes.


Sastre won the 2008 TdF on a...... are you ready for this?........ Cervelo R3 SL, but don't tell anyone that I told you.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

MG537 said:


> Sastre won the 2008 TdF on a...... are you ready for this?........ Cervelo R3 SL, but don't tell anyone that I told you.


 ......... Your secret is safe with me


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Moderator, quick! Please move this thread to the "Angry Canadian" forum!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

mtbbmet said:


> And I can only think of 8 American cyclist of note, and 5 of those are currently caught up in a doping investigation. My issue has nothing to do with the quality of Canadian cyclists. It is a "Canadian" company snubbing a Canadian Pro-Tour race in a province that is cycling rich. Rich enough to have hosted worlds, mulitple world cups, been a legitimate contender to host a tour stage, and now will host multiple Pro Tour races(by the way, how did America's pro tour races go this year?). It is easliy the most cycling rich area in North America, but Cervelo feels it does not fit in with where the want to focus their marketing. This is the equivalent of TRS or HTC-Columbia snubbing the Tour of California.
> 
> And yes, I would absolutely pass on a free Cervelo. I'll stick with what I have. But that's just me, you may love yours. I think they are boring and common.


Pro tour races? 
congratulations, maybe you can make a joint celebration with Poland


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

kbiker3111 said:


> My point is that canada has, and has always had, a really great cycling program, especially given their population (roughly equivalent to texas).
> 
> Svein Tuft, Michael Barry and Ryder Hesjasfdah all are cyclists of note. They also have some pretty decent women. Their mountain bikers are some of the best of the world. Historically they've always been pretty good too (Bauer, Sydor).


I'm from the Tacoma area (born and raised). I can't think of anywhere in the world that musters respect for pushing the envelope for mountain biking than just across the border in Canada (North Shore). 

It was exciting to see Ryder doing so well in the TDF this year.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Cervelo only gives them the bikes. The real racing is in Europe. Unless it's Tour of California, North America is not on the list.


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

Despite the strange aggro attitude of the OP and his even stranger hate of Cervelo... This is a pretty foul move by a so-called Canadian company.

As for whether there has or has not been any notable Canadian cyclists.... well that's entirely the point... raising the profile of professional cycling by having one of the bigger pro tour teams attend (who is also sponsored by a Canadian company) is exactly what encourages interest and development in the sport.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

mtbbmet said:


> Steida
> Fraser
> Premont
> Prendel
> ...


since we are on a ROAD bike forum, name ROAD bike racers of note. I don't mean they made it onto a team, list accomplishments such as GT wins, classics wins, or for that matter ANYTHING road racing related. I'm not wishing for anyone to list circus clowns who ride minature bikes, just making the point that canadians haven't exactly been worldbeaters.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

cruso414 said:


> since we are on a ROAD bike forum, name ROAD bike racers of note. I don't mean they made it onto a team, list accomplishments such as GT wins, classics wins, or for that matter ANYTHING road racing related. I'm not wishing for anyone to list circus clowns who ride minature bikes, just making the point that canadians haven't exactly been worldbeaters.


Well, we don't really have roads, what we call raods in Canada is more what Californians call all-mountain trails, too rough for XC mountain bikes. It explains why we produce better mountain bikers than the United States...


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

cruso414 said:


> since we are on a ROAD bike forum, name ROAD bike racers of note. I don't mean they made it onto a team, list accomplishments such as GT wins, classics wins, or for that matter ANYTHING road racing related. I'm not wishing for anyone to list circus clowns who ride minature bikes, just making the point that canadians haven't exactly been worldbeaters.


True, this is a ROAD bike forum. Also true that Canadians are not "worldbeaters". But really, neither are Americans. Take LA out of the equation and what do you have? A bunch of guys who never really are able to take that last step onto the podium, which is exactly where Canada is. By the way, first north american to wear yellow? Canadian.
This thread was never supposed to be about Canadian vs American cyclists, but you seem to want to take it there. So lets have a look at the last few years, shall we.
Top ranked North American in this years TdF, Canadian.
Top ranked UCI World Ranking North American cyclist a present date. Canadian.
Top Ranked Canadian in UCI American Tour Ranking, 30th. Top American, 60th.
Podiums in classics in the last two years. Canada 1, US 0.
Mens Road World Championship medals. Canada 1, US 0.
top ranked north american rider in 2009 World road race Mike Barry.
Has Zirbel's 4th been scrubbed from the official ITT results yet? Cause that would put Tuft as the top ranked North American.
Top ranked north american in 2008 road race. Cozza, you can have that one.
Top ranked in ITT worlds. Tuft
Top ranked North American in 2008 Olympics. Barry
In ITT Levi. You can have that one too.
GT Stage wins in the last 12 months. Can 1 US 3
Euro wins in the last week. Canada 1, US 0.

You know, for a counrty that has 10 times the population of Canada, you sure ain't dominating us lowly Canadians. Now if we were to factor in the number track medals (world's and world cups) and MTB results over the last couple of years you would see that Canada dominates the US in those areas. But you don't want to talk about that, just the stuff you guys are "good" at.

Again, I never wanted to take this thread to a "you vs us" playground war. You did, I'm just pointing out facts. I'm more than willing to hear you side of it. Maybe I'm missing the part about total US domination in cycling. Feel free to inform me.

Also, this thread was never intended to be about the quality of Cervelo bikes. I guess I started it, but I wanted to discuss more the team than the bikes.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

mtbbmet said:


> True, this is a ROAD bike forum. Also true that Canadians are not "worldbeaters". But really, neither are Americans. Take LA out of the equation and what do you have? A bunch of guys who never really are able to take that last step onto the podium, which is exactly where Canada is. By the way, first north american to wear yellow? Canadian.
> This thread was never supposed to be about Canadian vs American cyclists, but you seem to want to take it there. So lets have a look at the last few years, shall we.
> Top ranked North American in this years TdF, Canadian.
> Top ranked UCI World Ranking North American cyclist a present date. Canadian.
> ...


in 6 months do you really think anyone will remember who was ranked what? As I stated, list RESULTS not rankings and useless crap that noone cares about. I am sure you convieniently forgot about Lemond's 3 Tour wins also since you wanted to take out the Lance factor.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

cruso414 said:


> in 6 months do you really think anyone will remember who was ranked what? As I stated, list RESULTS not rankings and useless crap that noone cares about. I am sure you convieniently forgot about Lemond's 3 Tour wins also since you wanted to take out the Lance factor.


Well, seeing as athlete development funding, Olympic qualification, and worlds qualification are based on UCI rankings and placement/medals in Worlds/PamAm games/Olympics I would say that yes, someone will care. You may not care about World Ranking as the only thing that seems to matter to you is the Tour, but athletes and cycling fans care.
And I didn't forget about Lemond, but seeing as he last won 19 years ago I no longer find him relavent. And Armstrong last won 5 years ago. So what have americans done lately?


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> I am currently on an RS and love it. * Plush and fairly stiff.*...not perfect in either. What is on the market that you have ridden that is built with the similar concept in mind as the RS and in the same price range, yet better?


These are conflicting terms.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

TheDon said:


> These are conflicting terms.


Umm...not really..

Vertically compliant / Torsionally stiff. Ask anyone who is aware of road bikes on the market today. It is done thru the manipulation of both the seat and chain stays and BB. This is a very common design. Cannondale Super Six, just to name ONE other.

Like I said, "not perfect in either catergory." You do get a nice balance from the RS and nearly any RS owner will attest to this...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> Umm...not really..
> 
> Ask anyone who is aware of road bikes on the market today. .


nice backhanded insult.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It's the Sweet'n'sour of bikes.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> Umm...not really..
> 
> Vertically compliant / Torsionally stiff..


That is a good thing that your road bike doesn't twist as I'm sure that torsion is a very important factor in bike mechanics. Insulting someone's intelligence works better if you're semantically sound first. You're actually looking for laterally stiff, vertically compliant, but it's not like it matters. They are just marketing ploys to tell consumers you can have your cake and eat it too to get fools to spend money. I guess the ads work. Bikes are apparently turning in those Cialis commercials, your cervelo is hard when you want it and soft when you don't.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

TheDon said:


> That is a good thing that your road bike doesn't twist as I'm sure that torsion is a very important factor in bike mechanics. Insulting someone's intelligence works better if you're semantically sound first. You're actually looking for laterally stiff, vertically compliant, but it's not like it matters. They are just marketing ploys to tell consumers you can have your cake and eat it too to get fools to spend money. I guess the ads work. Bikes are apparently turning in those Cialis commercials, your cervelo is hard when you want it and soft when you don't.



Sheesh. Doesn't matter really. I have ridden lots o' bikes over the years. My RS works very well for desired use. AGAIN....."not perfect in either category". Oops on torsionally v. laterally...you are correct sir....huge diff there... I got my shocks/forks/head tube etc term mixed up in there somehow... You did challenge my thoughts first ya' know... I guess I am one of the "fools", as you say that has just purely fallen for marketing ploys. Yeh...the concept of a bike that is a bit forgiving, yet stiff enough to sprint out of saddle effectively w/o too much lateral movement....that would just be plain crazy to design.

Nobody has EVER ridden a bike as mentioned above. Nobody. A "plush and FAIRLY stiff" frame does not exist yet. DO NOT believe the hype.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> Sheesh. Doesn't matter really. I have ridden lots o' bikes over the years. My RS works very well for desired use. AGAIN....."not perfect in either category". Oops on torsionally v. laterally...you are correct sir....huge diff there... I got my shocks/forks/head tube etc term mixed up in there somehow... You did challenge my thoughts first ya' know... I guess I am one of the "fools", as you say that has just purely fallen for marketing ploys. Yeh...the concept of a bike that is a bit forgiving, yet stiff enough to sprint out of saddle effectively w/o too much lateral movement....that would just be plain crazy to design.
> 
> Nobody has EVER ridden a bike as mentioned above. Nobody. A "plush and FAIRLY stiff" frame does not exist yet. DO NOT believe the hype.



I'm glad your RS works well for desire use. A 3500 dollar bike should be able to get from point A to point B. Yet still a bike that is a bit forgiven yet still stiff for a sprint would just be a bike that is somewhat stiff but not too stiff instead of saying it's stiff but soft akin to saying it's hot but cold.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

TheDon said:


> I'm glad your RS works well for desire use. A 3500 dollar bike should be able to get from point A to point B. Yet still a bike that is a bit forgiven yet still stiff for a sprint would just be a bike that is somewhat stiff but not too stiff instead of saying it's stiff but soft akin to saying it's hot but cold.



vertical. lateral. techmollogee. not rocket science. hot vs. cold? nope.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> vertical. lateral. techmollogee. not rocket science. hot vs. cold? nope.


Now you've whittled your argument down to what it really consists of, which appears to be not much.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

TheDon said:


> Now you've whittled your argument down to what it really consists of, which appears to be not much.


Apparently the SuperSix (same concept as RS) has a lot of happy owners..friends included. There must be absolutely nothing nice about that frame either...afterall it can be purchased for $3500. All hype. Nothing to see here folks Our most elite club rides this frame typically. Why? Compliant over bumps, yet climbs and sprints well too. Some frames are designed to simply be stiff. Were you aware of this?

Done here. I am happy with my Cervelo. You can ride whateva' you wish.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> Apparently the SuperSix (same concept as RS) has a lot of happy owners..friends included. There must be absolutely nothing nice about that frame either...afterall it can be purchased for $3500. All hype. Nothing to see here folks Our most elite club rides this frame typically. Why? Compliant over bumps, yet climbs and sprints well too. Some frames are designed to simply be stiff. Were you aware of this?


All straw men here, not really surprised though. What the pros ride must be what everyone else rides, money equals a good bike, and vertically compliant laterally stiff. You're good at repeating bike ads did you know that?


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

TheDon said:


> All straw men here, not really surprised though. What the pros ride must be what everyone else rides, money equals a good bike, and vertically compliant laterally stiff. You're good at repeating bike ads did you know that?


Since when are elite clubs equalling "pros"? As a club, they decided what frame they would purchase that would yeild the best results in podiums/ride quality/bang for buck. What are you even saying anymore? Stop confusing me. It's like you are speaking jibberish and I don't have a translator nearby.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> Since when are elite clubs equalling "pros"? As a club, they decided what frame they would purchase that would yeild the best results in podiums/ride quality/bang for buck. What are you even saying anymore? Stop confusing me. It's like you are speaking jibberish and I don't have a translator nearby.


I'm saying your post was comprised of a straw man argument which means you were arguing things I wasn't saying. I did not mean your post was literally a straw man like in the Wizard of Oz although if it was I'm sure it'd seek the wizard for a brain.
Then I went on to say you were repeating what bicycle companies say in advertisements to get people to buy their bicycles. Is English your first language? This might be where we are having communication trouble.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

TheDon said:


> I'm saying your post was comprised of a straw man argument which means you were arguing things I wasn't saying. I did not mean your post was literally a straw man like in the Wizard of Oz although if it was I'm sure it'd seek the wizard for a brain.
> Then I went on to say you were repeating what bicycle companies say in advertisements to get people to buy their bicycles. Is English your first language? This might be where we are having communication trouble.


 No comprendo. Yo soy un "rbr newb".


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> No comprendo. Yo soy un "rbr newb".


Whew, for a second there I thought I was just communicating with a moreon.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

TheDon said:


> Whew, for a second there I thought I was just communicating with a moreon.


Is that Spanish for moron? If so, that was not very nice.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

FWIW, Gerard Vroomen's tweets:
http://twitter.com/gerardvroomen

@Shampoo_ And then they did invite us & promised to cover the usual (flight and lodging) but changed that again. We're not that rich.
9:01 AM Aug 3rd via web in reply to Shampoo_

@Shampoo_ We didn't refuse to race. 1st the organizer didn't invite us (see http://bit.ly/1RWFOW, no Swiss team wildcard)
9:00 AM Aug 3rd via web in reply to Shampoo_


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

TheDon said:


> That is a good thing that your road bike doesn't twist as I'm sure that torsion is a very important factor in bike mechanics. Insulting someone's intelligence works better if you're semantically sound first. You're actually looking for laterally stiff, vertically compliant, but it's not like it matters. They are just marketing ploys to tell consumers you can have your cake and eat it too to get fools to spend money. I guess the ads work. Bikes are apparently turning in those Cialis commercials, your cervelo is hard when you want it and soft when you don't.


If my Cervelo in vertically stiff for 4 hours should I call me bike shop?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

rydbyk said:


> Is that Spanish for moron? If so, that was not very nice.


Its a Lounge joke. That said- try the ignore feature you two.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Coolhand said:


> If my Cervelo in vertically stiff for 4 hours should I call me bike shop?



Only if it is the carbon/****** matrix model.


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

empty_set said:


> What odds would you put on a collision with a Canada goose?


Along the lakeshore here in Toronto, nearly 100%! Buggers are everywhere. It's 50/50 though that the collision may be from sliding into one after wiping out on a patch of goose juice.


----------



## robm90 (Aug 5, 2010)

Canadians are cheap, don't tip, and why would anyone expect Cervelo to behave differently?


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Cervelos use low grade carbon and charge hi end prices. This is a fact. Fail.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Given CTT's race results this year, I;m not sue why they wouldn't come race in Canada, perhaps the competition would be less and they might actually win a race?! So much for all these supposed benefits of their aero bikes................cool aid if you ask me


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

shomyoface said:


> Given CTT's race results this year, I;m not sue why they wouldn't come race in Canada, perhaps the competition would be less and they might actually win a race?! So much for all these supposed benefits of their aero bikes................cool aid if you ask me


Oh come on, that's not fair. Hushovd narrowly won that tour stage after sitting on Cancellara's wheel for 20km. There's that. I'm sure they won something else this year too. Not positive, but pretty sure they won a stage in California or some other not-so-important race.
At least the ladies team is decent.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Cervelo makes some nice bikes but they are a wee bit overpriced IMHO. I test rode an R3 Dura Ace about a month back and it was a damned nice bike. I've also been on the saddle of an S1 and that pretty much trumps all other alloy rides except the CAAD9. While CTT may not be getting stellar results, CSC was kicking serious ass on Cervelo bikes so they must not be the Huffy of Canada.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Lazy Spinner said:


> Cervelo makes some nice bikes but they are a wee bit overpriced IMHO. I test rode an R3 Dura Ace about a month back and it was a damned nice bike. I've also been on the saddle of an S1 and that pretty much trumps all other alloy rides except the CAAD9. While CTT may not be getting stellar results, CSC was kicking serious ass on Cervelo bikes so they must not be the Huffy of Canada.


You made my point for me.
It trumps every thing out there except the CAAD9. That's mostly true. The(my) problem is that the CAAD9 is $500 less, but is a better riding, lighter bike. The same thing applies across the entire Cervelo line. Sure they are good bikes, but they are far from the best bikes. And they are charging "best" bike prices. They have to pay for all that sponsorship and advertising somehow I guess.
Take the R3sl. Is it lighter, stiffer, or better riding than a SuperSix HiMod? It sure ain't (well it likely is when you factor in C-Dale's tank of a headset). But it's almost a $1000 more than the SuperSix. If Cervelo took a solid 30% off of their price they would be in the ball park of where they need to be.
Do a google search for how Colnago makes and paints the EPS. Made in Italy using high quality raw carbon, painted in Italy, and painted in about a million different steps. Then have a look at the two color, made in China (not even Taiwan) Cervelo S3 that are the same price as Colnago's top offering and $1500 more than a CX-1. Factor in that you pretty much have to use SRAM on it because the internal cable routing makes it almost impossible to get DA7900 to work properly. This is the reason CTT rode DA7800 last year. It's robbery what they charge for their frames.


----------

